
Ask HN: Enterprise SaaS Pricing Models? - codemonkeysh
I&#x27;m looking for different pricing models by enterprise software companies like Atlassian&#x27;s JIRA, SalesForce, etc to learn about methods they employ.<p>e.g, Free Tier, Cheap Tier, Discounts based on users etc.<p>Any good examples?
======
factorialboy
At the enterprise level, almost always pricing information are "guidelines".
They serve as anchors to the commercial negotiation stage. Often pricing is
specific per customer. And heavily "discounted" based on various factors.

------
throwaway888abc
[https://www.priceintelligently.com/blog/how-to-10x-your-
saas...](https://www.priceintelligently.com/blog/how-to-10x-your-saas-prices)

